# 7 Year Old Gets Sea Sick



## casey1999

I go sailing with my 7 year old boy and he always says he feels sick (sea sick I assume). He says it is the smell of the salt in the ocean that makes his stomach upset. Says when the waves hit the side of the boat the salt smell comes out of the water and makes him sick. I ask him why at the beach the smell does not bother him- he says the land takes the smell away. On one trip the seas where rough and wind very strong and he did throw up (along with my wife, me and the dog- everyone but the 4 year old girl- the deck was quite a mess). Since then I make sure to only take him on down wind runs on light air days with small seas to get him back into sailing. His interest has been turned off due to his "sea sickness". 

I think it is mostly a mental thing now, but how can I get him to forget about his past bad sea sickness experience and want to go sailing?


----------



## MikeinLA

I sympathize with your situation. My son has always suffered from motion sickness. Heck, he's 20 now and he can't even drive down a curvy canyon road without getting queezy. About an hour in a car is the max without a break. Took him sailing once & he would never go again.

Mike


----------



## Ulladh

True motion sickness is a condition of the inner ear, it is real and not something imagined. He may or may not grow to adapt to it.

However you and your crew may just have upset stomachs (sp), try and avoid foods that increase acid production; fried foods, animal fats, citrus juice,... and take some tums before leaving dock.


----------



## Christian Winkler

*Long way to go but possible*

Casey1999 said:
_I think it is mostly a mental thing now, but how can I get him to forget about his past bad sea sickness experience and want to go sailing? _

Dear Casey,
I understand your desire to raise his interest for sailing, but as he is obviously prone to seasickness this will take some time and a lot of efforts.

First of all, you could try out excursions to a lake. No sea smell, no waves. Row around with an inflatable, swim and dive in with him, let him have fun at the shore. Next time rent a small sailing boat for half an hour. Let him steer. Make him compliments doing so. If he likes it (and if you followed these advises the chances are good) next time rent the same boat for an hour. Doing this for a whole summer season will change his attitude towards _water_ and _boats_ in general.

Next step could be to visit a well protected bay at the coast with a nice shore to swim. Collect shells with him, let him feed seagulls, let him catch fishes, fry them at the campfire. Let him get used to the surroundings in a way he begins to love all this. If possible let him play around with a small rowing boat. Then continue same like before at the lake.

All this could take two summer seasons. At the end his first bad experiences will be covered (overlaid? sorry for my poor english) by newer and fresher positive rememberings about boats and the sea.

Next step - in the following summer season - could be to change location to a bigger bay area. Do all what you did before in this new surrounding. Rent a bigger sailing boat for some hours, start slowly. Make him proud of being able to handle the boat. If possible take along his friends. Choose the right moments and the right place for making first experiences with waves.

Continue this development. Don´t ever push him. In any stage he should have the feeling that he _likes_ to do all this. It could take years, but at the end he might be the skipper who takes you out for sailing in your old days.

I used to take my own children to summer sailing cruises every year. It wasn´t much sailing though, but it _was_ slowly intensifying their experiences and their love for boats and the sea.


----------



## Mimsy

What helped our kids are a motion sickness wristband and stocking the boat with ginger cookies and ginger ale. Seasickness is not something you can control through will alone. 
Ginger helps, as does acupressure and staying on deck looking at the horizon. Can he see over the dodger/cabin while seated in the cockpit?


----------



## casey1999

Mimsy said:


> What helped our kids are a motion sickness wristband and stocking the boat with ginger cookies and ginger ale. Seasickness is not something you can control through will alone.
> Ginger helps, as does acupressure and staying on deck looking at the horizon. Can he see over the dodger/cabin while seated in the cockpit?


In cockpit while seated he cannot see over dodger. Really need to keep the dodger up as sailing is in Hawaii and off shore- otherwise wave spray will be intense. Dodger is very small. He can see out the sides ok and to the front around the dodger. I get him to stand when conditions permit so that he can see around and to horizon. He always wears harness and life jacket. I try to get him involved in the sailing as much as possible to get his mind off sea sickness thoughts. Sailing is usally pretty intense as winds here are normally 25 knots with seas at 6 foot minimum. I try to pick the best days for him and only fly a reefed down jib (no main) to reduce boat heel and speed. I will try the ginger. Also taking a friend might help.
Thanks for advice.


----------



## DonScribner

Casey,

Ever watch Myth Busters? I love those guys and can't believe they get paid to do that stuff! I'd do it for free! Anyways, they did a whole show dedicated to motion sickness. Both the red headed kid with glassed and the oriental fellow were used as guinea pigs, because they are so affected by motion. They tried everything on the market. Most of it is absolute bunk, especially magnetic bracelets. The one thing that worked absolute wonders was ginger root, available in pill form from CVS, GNC, Walmart and the like, for a couple of bucks. Red, who blows just thinking about the motion sickness seat that they made (no really), took the ginger root, then sat in the seat for 5 minutes saying "bring it on!". Without it, 15 seconds and he's blowing chunks. I'm sold. We carry ginger root in the car and on the boat now.


----------



## casey1999

DonScribner said:


> Casey,
> Both the red headed kid with glassed and the oriental fellow were used as guinea pigs, because they are so affected by motion. They tried everything on the market. Most of it is absolute bunk, especially magnetic bracelets. The one thing that worked absolute wonders was ginger root, available in pill form from CVS, GNC, Walmart and the like, for a couple of bucks. Red, who blows just thinking about the motion sickness seat that they made (no really), took the ginger root, then sat in the seat for 5 minutes saying "bring it on!". Without it, 15 seconds and he's blowing chunks. I'm sold. We carry ginger root in the car and on the boat now.


Are reds heads and orientals (asians) more affected by motion? My kid is half asian. But I going to get some of that ginger root pill this weekend (along with ginger snaps and ginger tea) and give it a try- sounds good. I hope the boy does not OD on all the ginger I will give him. I will let you know what happens as we are going to sail next weekend.


----------



## hellosailor

casey, ginger has been researched and confirmed by NASA. Who also point out that something like 1/3 of the meds work for 1/3 of the sufferers 1/3 of the time, there's no universal cure for motion sickness.

Ginger is classed as a "rubefacient" something that makes your skin pink because it is expanding the capillaries. Which in turn increases capillary blood flow and oxygenation and the extra oxygenation is one mechanism to reduce motion sickness. That's why exposure to alcohol, carbon monoxide (tobacco smoke) and diesel fumes all seem to make motion sickness worse, they decrease oxygenation.

The salt smell...he's just seven, he doesn't know what's going on so he tries to rationalize it. There is some lavendar-and-whatever bogus potion that you are supposed to put behind your ears to reduce seasickness, and if part of this is in his head that might help as it indeed changes the smell and lavendar tends to be calming.

Wrist bands that push on the neh-kwan (sp?) point work for some people. And the electric wrist reliever works well enough to be FDA approved for morning sickness. That's probably the most effective non-drug solution other than taking up golf.<G> But it does depend on being positioned very precisely, and then KEPT in position.

Giving him something to keep himself busy, pre-occupied, and eyes out of the boat, all will also help. Good luck!


----------



## DonScribner

No, "red head" and "oriental" was the was the easiest way to ID my heroes.


----------



## kcbillb2

*7 yr old gets sea sick*

Don't know if this will help, but when I was about his age, I got car sick. I grew out of it a couple of years later. Maybe give him a break for a year or two?



casey1999 said:


> I go sailing with my 7 year old boy and he always says he feels sick (sea sick I assume). He says it is the smell of the salt in the ocean that makes his stomach upset. Says when the waves hit the side of the boat the salt smell comes out of the water and makes him sick. I ask him why at the beach the smell does not bother him- he says the land takes the smell away. On one trip the seas where rough and wind very strong and he did throw up (along with my wife, me and the dog- everyone but the 4 year old girl- the deck was quite a mess). Since then I make sure to only take him on down wind runs on light air days with small seas to get him back into sailing. His interest has been turned off due to his "sea sickness".
> 
> I think it is mostly a mental thing now, but how can I get him to forget about his past bad sea sickness experience and want to go sailing?


----------



## WDS123

Get him off the big boat and onto a paddle board or bogie board or something itty bitty that he can mess around with his buddies. 

He'll soon associate sea air with good times.


----------



## rockDAWG

Seasickness i s not a mental thing, it is real. Get him to the doctor and have him to prescribe some seasickness medicine and go from there. IT is an uphill battle after you failed to prepare properly. 

you may have to wait for a few years and try again. Childhood bad experience runs deep often.


----------



## casey1999

WDSchock said:


> Get him off the big boat and onto a paddle board or bogie board or something itty bitty that he can mess around with his buddies.
> 
> He'll soon associate sea air with good times.


He has been doing this for several years now, had him at waimea bay yesterday with his friends on the bogie and they had a great time. He is fine at the beach and he even has a small kayak and use the infaltable to play on. Will have a go on the big boat this weekend (with some ginger) and see how it goes. He also suggested I get some air fresheners (like you hang in a car) to hand around the inside of the boat and in the cockpit to cover up the smell of the ocean. I will let him pick out the scent. Funny, some people spend thousands of dollars to smell the scent of the ocean.


----------



## casey1999

rockDAWG said:


> Seasickness i s not a mental thing, it is real. Get him to the doctor and have him to prescribe some seasickness medicine and go from there. IT is an uphill battle after you failed to prepare properly.
> 
> you may have to wait for a few years and try again. Childhood bad experience runs deep often.


Honestly I try to stay away from doctor prescribe meds. If I went to a doctor for a perscription for all his precieved problems I would probably have him on 10 drugs at this point- including ADD. I'll go with the natural stuff.


----------



## casey1999

kcbillb2 said:


> Don't know if this will help, but when I was about his age, I got car sick. I grew out of it a couple of years later. Maybe give him a break for a year or two?


You might be right. I let him decide if he wants to go and do not force him. Last few months he has not wanted to sail, trying to ease him back now into it if he is interested. If it does not work, he can take a break for a while.


----------



## eherlihy

Pickled Ginger - aka Gari (condiment you get with Sushi) - is something that I keep on my boat for people that feel queasy. (NOT Wasabi)

Does the kid LIKE to sail? If not, I suggest that this is YOUR problem, not his. 

I suggest that you try to get him started on a sunfish or similar. Let him take it with out you, so that he can impress his friends.


----------



## Mimsy

Casey, I'm with you about not medicating kids unless absolutely necessary. Let him do some taste testing of cookies at home to find which ginger cookies he likes best.  We have to keep our smallest girl gluten free and so we really like Pamela's soft ginger cookies. The more "natural" types of cookies tend to have more ginger. We don't give ginger root via pill form because she is too small and its not usually opacakged in dosages for kids. Too much ginger can cause an acidy tummy.


----------



## rockDAWG

casey1999 said:


> Honestly I try to stay away from doctor prescribe meds. If I went to a doctor for a perscription for all his precieved problems I would probably have him on 10 drugs at this point- including ADD. I'll go with the natural stuff.


I suggested you go to his doctor not because he needs another medication, but the doctor is a professional and knows about drug-drug interaction potential and interactions with natural remedy.

If your child is currently on 10 medications, there is a chance the drugs and combination may cause him more prone to motion sickness. Just wanted to remind you that natural remedies are not harmless.

Of course, the easiest way is kept your child away from boat. But then there may just a telltale sign of some other underlying problem. It is your option if you are willing to seek advise from his physician.


----------



## Mimsy

rockDAWG said:


> I suggested you go to his doctor not because he needs another medication, but the doctor is a professional and knows about drug-drug interaction potential and interactions with natural remedy.
> 
> If your child is currently on 10 medications, there is a chance the drugs and combination may cause him more prone to motion sickness. Just wanted to remind you that natural remedies are not harmless.
> 
> Of course, the easiest way is kept your child away from boat. But then there may just a telltale sign of some other underlying problem. It is your option if you are willing to seek advise from his physician.


You would be surprised how many docs have no idea what drugs interact with what foods/natural remedies!


----------



## rockDAWG

Mimsy said:


> You would be surprised how many docs have no idea what drugs interact with what foods/natural remedies!


Why would I be surprise? They all all human. There are good sailor and there are bad sailors. Find a doctor who are current with theses stuff and care about his or her patients

I know my stuff. If i am not so sure, it is so easy to check the references online. If one had the proper pharmacology training, it will take a few min to sort out the options and course of the action. It is not so difficult and they can consult their friendly pharmacists.


----------



## casey1999

rockDAWG said:


> I suggested you go to his doctor not because he needs another medication, but the doctor is a professional and knows about drug-drug interaction potential and interactions with natural remedy.
> 
> If your child is currently on 10 medications, there is a chance the drugs and combination may cause him more prone to motion sickness. Just wanted to remind you that natural remedies are not harmless.
> 
> Of course, the easiest way is kept your child away from boat. But then there may just a telltale sign of some other underlying problem. It is your option if you are willing to seek advise from his physician.


Please read my post again. I said "If I went to a doctor for a perscription for all his precieved problems I would probably have him on 10 drugs at this point- including ADD. I'll go with the natural stuff. "

My two kids (age 4 and 7) have never been on any medication. They have never had an ear infection (swim in the ocean regularly) and are rarely sick. When they do get sick we never medicate- just let it run its course instead of masking the problem with some drug. If the kids get seriously ill, I have no problems with going to the doc or hospital- just think we as americans are seriously over medicated.


----------



## hellosailor

casey-
"He is fine at the beach " then he does not have a problem with the smell of the ocean. There's a communication problem. perhaps he's smelling diesel or mildew someplace on the boat, and calling that "the ocean" ? Diesel fumes are unnoticed by some folks by cause seasickness in others.
There's something not quite gibing here, I'd make sure you weren't on a wild goose chase because of a miscommunication.


----------



## casey1999

hellosailor said:


> casey-
> "He is fine at the beach " then he does not have a problem with the smell of the ocean. There's a communication problem. perhaps he's smelling diesel or mildew someplace on the boat, and calling that "the ocean" ? Diesel fumes are unnoticed by some folks by cause seasickness in others.
> There's something not quite gibing here, I'd make sure you weren't on a wild goose chase because of a miscommunication.


I have questioned him as to if it is when the diesel runs he gets sick. He says no. The diesel will make me feel sea sick! I think it is motion sickness, but he does not really know what is making him sick (or understand why motion makes him sick) so he thinks it is the smell of the ocean.


----------



## jerryrlitton

When I was a cop sometimes I would fly with a non pilot in the other front seat. Flight would begin well with the other guy talking like normal. Then he would slowly get quieter and quieter. I would look over and see the beads of sweat on the forehead and new something was going to happen quick unless............... drum roll please......give him something to do. Worked every time for me. I would say Hey John, want to fly for awhile? Even though it was his 1st time in a helo (intuitive in flight) he had no problems. 
So in the beginning try letting your kid take the helm. I think it may work. 
BTW ginger does work well.

Jerry


----------



## casey1999

jerryrlitton said:


> When I was a cop sometimes I would fly with a non pilot in the other front seat. Flight would begin well with the other guy talking like normal. Then he would slowly get quieter and quieter. I would look over and see the beads of sweat on the forehead and new something was going to happen quick unless............... drum roll please......give him something to do. Worked every time for me. I would say Hey John, want to fly for awhile? Even though it was his 1st time in a helo (intuitive in flight) he had no problems.
> So in the beginning try letting your kid take the helm. I think it may work.
> BTW ginger does work well.
> 
> Jerry


Agree with you, I try to get the kid involved with steering, sailing and navigating, it helps- I just need to keep working with him. I know with me if I start getting sea sick and then start to dwell on it, I will get full blown sea sick. If I take my mind off it it usally goes away or at least I do not lose my lunch.


----------



## almca

Is he frightened? In our enthusiasm we tried too hard to make our 3 boys like sailing. The speed and heeling we loved in a strong wind, made them nervous, they wanted to know how we got back up if we capsized! We hadn't thought to explain how unlikely that would be in a 10.5 ton keelboat! Our 14 yr old gets sea sick, he doesn't like ginger, but that has worked for others in the family, he does use the accu bands, it is important to put them on half an hour or so before you hit the water, and he takes himself up into the fresh air when he needs to, and we pulled back a bit and sailed more gently for their pleasure with more time for swimming etc.
The main thing is he just really doesn't much like sailing, and you can't make them! And if they're not having fun then any discomfort is magnified!
Best of luck


----------



## CapnBilll

I grew up far from the ocean, yet I am very resistant to motion sickness. I believe it was because of the extreme amount of time I spent swinging on a swing, or spinning on a merry go round. When I was a kid these were both common playground items, now they are rare. 

Maybe instead of "throwing him into the deep end", You find activities, non ocean related that develop inner ear strength. 

The smell could be a trigger, (fishy smell?), but the "cure" will most likely be exposure to motion in small doses until he gets used to it.


----------



## casey1999

CapnBilll said:


> I grew up far from the ocean, yet I am very resistant to motion sickness. I believe it was because of the extreme amount of time I spent swinging on a swing, or spinning on a merry go round. When I was a kid these were both common playground items, now they are rare.
> 
> Maybe instead of "throwing him into the deep end", You find activities, non ocean related that develop inner ear strength.
> 
> The smell could be a trigger, (fishy smell?), but the "cure" will most likely be exposure to motion in small doses until he gets used to it.


The boy does not get motion sickness (other than maybe on the boat). He has swings at home and at his school. I also find it interesting swings are dissapearing- too many lawyers I guess. I was speaking with his Pastor yesterday who went commercial fishing with his father out of Hawaii when growing up since he was 4 years old on a 40 foot boat. He told me he used to get sea sick really bad. The diesel smell, and the heat of the sun contributed to the sea sickness. He used pickeled ginger root and said it helped settle the stomach. I will try the ginger. Looking at sailing with the boy this weekend as long as conditions not to bad. Calling for winds to 30 knots with 8 foot seas. To respond to other post- he always stays on deck when sailing for fresh air and is not afraid of boat heel or sinking. I now take him on the down wind leg with only a reefed jib so boat heel and motion is much reduced. My S&S 34 has a realatively good motion to her.


----------



## SHNOOL

Fresh water... There are sailboats on fresh water (I know you got the tonnage on salt)... rental for a day maybe? If he still gets sick then it isn't the salt water no?

Cabin? No cabin time. Stay above decks. My little one (8) gets sick if she spends any time down below decks (lack of air flow?)... She is quickly developing her sea legs though (sounds like no problem for yours).. 

Another option is very short trips, slowly increasing time. There might be a medical issue, but I lean towards there not being, just a very sensitive inner ear. Could be vertigo, but same deal.

Also sometimes working the deck forward is a more "airy ride" that prevents sickness. I provides a different bounce than the cockpit. A life jacket and a ride on foredecks can be "fun" and help mitigate the sickness. At that age I liked sitting on the bow pulpit, as we crashed through waves (got sick as a dog below decks under sail). Just my $0.02


----------



## almca

I second the idea of the foredeck, Cam who at 14 is old enough to express how he feels sick (quite forcefully!) spends quite a bit of time up on the bowsprit. But sadly if you're destined for sea sickness i'm not sure there's much you can do about it. Having grown up sailing and loving it, my sister would turn green at the sight of a lake and hated it and while she could tolerate above decks could not go below. Only time to my knowledge she has NOT been seasick was while pregnant...I think I'd stick with ginger!!


----------



## casey1999

Myself and a freind took the boat out on Friday, planning to go up to Waimea bay and anchor and meet my 7 year old boy overnight and sail back the next day. I had ginger cookies on board. NOAA was issuing near gale conditions and we had sustained winds at 30 knots all day and gust to 35 with 8 foot wind swell. Conditions were pretty crazy. We sailed for several hours and then took the boat back to the dock as the winds were forcast to be even stronger the next day. Will try the same trip in two weeks (with hopefully less wind) and let you know how the ginger works.


----------



## chartscharts

I have no idea if this would be appropriate for your seven-year old, so you and your doc should decide, I'm not a doc...

....but for my kid (he's 11 now, but sailing with me since 4 or 5), after talking with his doc, we give him a little Dramamine. 

The side affects can make him (or anyone) sleepy, but what we do is cut it in quarters by breaking a pill in half, then breaking it again. At that small dose, there does not seem to be any side effects that he can notice, but it takes the edge of the motion.

Much fun ensues...

As others have said, he's not choosing to feel sick and probably isn't faking it. Some folks are more susceptible than others. A tiny bit of the right over the counter solution (if it's appropriate for him) might turn on the fun.

-Charts


----------



## Mimsy

Casey good luck on your next attempt. Have him nibble a few cookies before you leave. Also, see ifyou can get a few sips of ginger ale into him before hand. If sea sickness hits, you want him to take small sips of cool- not cold ginger ale. Some little guys think it tastes too "spicy" and we've had success cutting it with water for those what feel that way. Let us know how he does!


----------



## casey1999

chartscharts said:


> I have no idea if this would be appropriate for your seven-year old, so you and your doc should decide, I'm not a doc...
> 
> ....but for my kid (he's 11 now, but sailing with me since 4 or 5), after talking with his doc, we give him a little Dramamine.
> 
> The side affects can make him (or anyone) sleepy, but what we do is cut it in quarters by breaking a pill in half, then breaking it again. At that small dose, there does not seem to be any side effects that he can notice, but it takes the edge of the motion.
> 
> Much fun ensues...
> 
> As others have said, he's not choosing to feel sick and probably isn't faking it. Some folks are more susceptible than others. A tiny bit of the right over the counter solution (if it's appropriate for him) might turn on the fun.
> 
> -Charts


If all else fails, I might give it a try. Making him a little sleepy would probably be a good thing- he is a little high strung!


----------



## casey1999

Mimsy said:


> Casey good luck on your next attempt. Have him nibble a few cookies before you leave. Also, see ifyou can get a few sips of ginger ale into him before hand. If sea sickness hits, you want him to take small sips of cool- not cold ginger ale. Some little guys think it tastes too "spicy" and we've had success cutting it with water for those what feel that way. Let us know how he does!


I almost bought some when I got the cookies. The boy does not like carbonated drinks. I will pick up some- and offer it slightly warm as you recommend. I also need to pick-up some ginger tea.


----------



## 24seven365

leave them at home


----------



## casey1999

The ginger cookies seemed to work, the boy did a few hour sail with no problem this last weekend. Even when we had to run the diesel, fumes did not seemed to cause trouble. Fed him the ginger cookies on land a few hours before leaving on boat, and also during the trip. Seemed to do the trick. Also gave him some unsalted soda crackers and guava juice during the sail- as he requested. The boy says he is ready for an overnight this weekend. The boy does not like ginger snaps, and the only other ginger cookies I could find were some made here in Hawaii (I will post company name when I take a look at the package again as they are actually pretty good) The cookies where more like a cracker but had a sprinkle of sugar which to the edge of the spice.
Thanks for the sugestions.


----------



## casey1999

24seven365 said:


> leave them at home


You mean as in "Home Alone"?


----------



## casey1999

Ginger Wafer Cookies

Above is link to ginger cookies my kids liked. Seemed to help their sea sickness.
Aloha


----------



## Mimsy

Casey, I'm really glad to hear he had a good sail! I was in another discussion about sea scikness and kids and someone swore by MotionEaze | Fast Motion Sickness Relief I haven't tried it but I will. I figure as it isn't an ingested drug and there are no noted side effects its worth a shot. It might be snake oil but then again, it seems rather innocuous so we shall see. We've had some good luck with alternative/natural treatments before so its worth a go.


----------



## Thestar

Some great advice here I would go with the Ginger one of my friends nibbles away on ginger biscuits and feels fine without they get seasick.

Have also used ginger biscuits with a friends dog that worked too.

I would put the seasick person on the helm it makes them focus on the horizon just be ready to take over when or if they get sick.


----------



## Bene505

Casey,

Our kids help to spot lobster buoys here in the NorthEast. I tell them they do a great job (and they do), even when the youngest spots a buoy behind us. Keeping them busy and involved helps, and we encourage staying in the cockpit or on deck.

Note that the biggest waves we've seen are 4 to 5 feet, on a 50 foot, 14 ton boat - and that was just once. Usually we sail where it's fairly sheltered, and I avoid beating into waves when the kids are aboard.

I added ginger items to the boat this year. The miniature cans of ginger ale were a big hit. They were stored at kid-level in the galley so the kids could grab them on their own. Ginger cookies were not a big hit - I need to get a better kind and should try the ones you mentioned.

Thanks for the suggestions everyone (especially the one about watering down the ginger ale, Mimsy). Great thread.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## casey1999

Mimsy said:


> Casey, I'm really glad to hear he had a good sail! I was in another discussion about sea scikness and kids and someone swore by MotionEaze | Fast Motion Sickness Relief I haven't tried it but I will. I figure as it isn't an ingested drug and there are no noted side effects its worth a shot. It might be snake oil but then again, it seems rather innocuous so we shall see. We've had some good luck with alternative/natural treatments before so its worth a go.


I did buy some motioineaze (got it mail order from walmart.com and it was very inexpensive $4 with free shipping).
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Motion-Eaze-Motion-Sickness-Relief-Medicine-2.5-ml/12346124

I have not tried it yet, so far ginger cookies are working. If it gets really rough I'll try the motioneaze.
Aloha


----------



## hellosailor

FWIW, tried it, totally worthless. And the guarantee is worthless too, since their S&H pretty much guarantees their profit and your return post cost is just another expense.

Wear a lavendar sachet, get the same benefit and save the postage.<G>


----------



## INMA

We reduced the liklihood of sea sickness by sleeping on the boat overnight before heading out, the sleep allows the inner ear to relax and adapt to the boat motion.

Others mentioned keeping busy, my sons managed the water providing drinks when they thought we were thirsty (otherwise known as water play) other things could be getting a squirt gun and allowing them to spray as much as they like (salt water is cheap entertainment).

As the kids grew older we would put them leg over on a staunchion and oversheet on a reach so they could splash in the water. Did this once through a racing fleet and had the crews laughing at the idiot with the boat oversheeted then they saw the kids and had a greater laugh when they realised the entertainment. Never lost a kid but you do need to look out for the big waves.


----------



## asburyjohnny

*Me also*

I've been experiencing motion sickness since a kid. I'm 55 now. My solution. I take the boat slow. I spend a week or so at dock then some bay sailing and then out to sea. I find that if I'm at the helm I do not get sick. The focus of what I'm doing really seems to help. I too however am looking for a magical cure of which there is none. Pills seem the only way to go but hate taking them. They tend to make me sicker than the sea. I wish they could just operate and fix that inner ear thing. Best of luck. Fortunately for me, my kids don't suffer as I do.


----------



## LookoutNW

Ginger Ale, Ginger Snaps. Long time proven in the maritime community.


----------

